# Need some advice



## Kv-super (20 Feb 2016)

Hey everyone!! 

So I am in need of some advice, let me explain my situation. I applied for reg force infantry in June 2015, I passed the CFAT but I wasnt competitive enough for it so I was denied, however I was given the opportunity of joining reserves infantry, but declined that also because of school and not having a car, now I'm finished school and finally 18 I would like to give this another go so I called my local reserves unit and set up an interview for next Tuesday, and I'm really excited. A close family friend of mine is in the military and has been for the past 30 years and he started off as a reservist when he was 18, he recommended that I'd do reserves and then if I like it then transfer to full time, which seems pretty reasonable so I can "test drive" the army and everything. I discovered this site today and have been reading on CT (I think) transfers from res to reg taking years! I'm very scared of that because I do want to get my life started ASAP. I lI've in a rural community with not many jobs and the jobs that are there are high skilled jobs like welding and automotive stuff, and a few fast food places that are taken over by the high schoolers who know someone inside there so getting a job at McDonald's is next to impossible, (I've tried many times, I have even tested a time saying I was 30 with a master degree in psychology and still declined) anyways the point is I have to leave my house and start my life ASAP so will I be wasting my time with the reserves waiting for my transfer or should I just wait it out and see? 

Also many of you will be yelling at me saying there is alot of posts explainin this but I have tried looking for recent but most of these posts were made back when I was in kindergarten so I just want a current insight on everything, also right now currently I have noticed that the CF is hiring in almost every trade so should I just join full time and not waste my time with reserves?


Thanks!!


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2016)

Kv-super said:
			
		

> A close family friend of mine is in the military and has been for the past 30 years and he started off as a reservist when he was 18, he recommended that I'd do reserves and then if I like it then transfer to full time, which seems pretty reasonable so I can "test drive" the army and everything.



If you plan to CT from Reserve to Regular Force, you may find this discussion of interest,

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.1050
43 pages.
Last active January 13, 2016.



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> I have to leave my house and start my life ASAP so will I be wasting my time with the reserves  waiting for my transfer or should I just wait it out and see?



Do you want a full-time or part-time job in the CAF?


----------



## runormal (20 Feb 2016)

Kv-super said:
			
		

> Also many of you will be yelling at me saying there is alot of posts explainin this but I have tried looking for recent but most of these posts were made back when I was in kindergarten so I just want a current insight on everything, also right now currently I have noticed that the CF is hiring in almost every trade so should I just join full time and not waste my time with reserves?
> Thanks!!



How hard did you look ? I and others have given our opinions in various topics regarding this topic less than 6 months ago. I don't mind giving my opinion or trying to guide people in the right direction. However, please do some research beforehand.  

Join reserves while in HS? + General question
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121124/post-1401338.html#msg1401338



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> NO, there is no benefit at this point in time, especially if you plan on joining the Regular Force upon completion of your High School.  If you join the Reserve Force as an Infmn, with the intent of transferring to the Regular Force, you just may end up waiting longer.
> 
> References ---->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/121041/post-1399575.html#msg1399575
> 
> If you are interested in Regular Force as a long term goal/plan, I would suggest you submit your application to the CF, once you begin your final semester of Gr 12.



Re: Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12797/post-1391574.html#msg1391574



			
				soldier16 said:
			
		

> Hello to all .....I am a 16 year old grade 10 student and a army cadet looking at joining the reserves (Brockville Rifles) for my last two years of high school before transferring to the reg force. I have heard/read mixed things about the component transfers as well as something about you needing to be a MCPL before transferring over, is this true?.Do you believe joining the reserves is a good course of action
> 
> 
> any comments are appreciated . thanks to all .........cheers   :sniper:




-------

Now onto your question(s).



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> A close family friend of mine is in the military and has been for the past 30 years and he started off as a reservist when he was 18, he recommended that I'd do reserves and then if I like it then transfer to full time, which seems pretty reasonable so I can "test drive" the army and everything.



This is true, you can "test-drive" the army in the reserves but I would *never* recommend the reserves for someone who has the reg-f on the cross hairs. Likewise I would always advise that a person has something that occupies the bulk of their time (school or work with a flexible leave policy, seasonal work, free lance work).  As you post further down, you don't have much going on. 



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> I discovered this site today and have been reading on CT (I think) transfers from res to reg taking years! I'm very scared of that because I do want to get my life started ASAP. I lI've in a rural community with not many jobs and the jobs that are there are high skilled jobs like welding and automotive stuff, and a few fast food places that are taken over by the high schoolers who know someone inside there so getting a job at McDonald's is next to impossible,



Just breathe, you have time but you are right, the longer you dilly-dally the worse it gets.



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> I have to leave my house and start my life ASAP so will I be wasting my time with the reserves waiting for my transfer or should I just wait it out and see?



Absolutely not, do not join the reserves with the hopes of going reg-force in the short term. You are limited in employment until you get your 404's (Military's Drivers License) and at least Pte (T) (Trained). Fix your application, become more competitive and re apply to the reg-f.



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> Also many of you will be yelling at me saying there is alot of posts explainin this but I have tried looking for recent but most of these posts were made back when I was in kindergarten so I just want a current insight on everything


You'll hear much worse from course staff for much less, just my $0.02

Best of luck. I really don't have much advice to give you, I grew up in a rural area as well there really wasn't a whole lot going on.


----------



## Kv-super (20 Feb 2016)

Ok sounds like joining the reserves to go into reg is a bad idea. I'll still go to the interview on Tuesday but I'll ask way more questions on my course of action, I'm not very good at math so learning all this again is scaring me! Guess I gotta toughen up and do it again


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2016)

Kv-super said:
			
		

> I applied for reg force infantry in June 2015, I passed the CFAT but I wasnt competitive enough for it so I was denied, however I was given the opportunity of joining reserves infantry,



If you intend to re-apply,

What do you need to get on the CFAT for Infantry Trade?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102745.0

CFAT Scoring? Minimum for Reg force Infantry?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87313.0

"What are th lowest you can get on the cfat in order to get into the infantry?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-22341.html#msg22341

"Does someone know how high you have to score to become an infantryman?"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-315883/topicseen.html#msg315883

"To get into infantry, what is the school you need to get on the CFAT?";
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-253111.html#msg253111

"And one more thing im very bad at math?? will that have a lot to do with passing for Infantry Soldier which is what i really wanna do!!"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-212708/topicseen.html#msg212708

"My choice's were Infantry Soldier And Amoured Solider! Does anyone know if you need a supurb socre to get into thoise ocupations???"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-212604/topicseen.html#msg212604

"I plan to join the reserves, with an Infantry MOC. I hope the CFAT is alot easier than this test was.";
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-179521/topicseen.html#msg179521

"And for infantry, you don't need a very high score (I heard)."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-87577/topicseen.html#msg87577

"For infantry you need to score 18/60...  "
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-58553/topicseen.html#msg58553

CFAT Test Results...what does it mean?
"I‘m sure they have some room for you in the infantry, you don‘t need grade 12 math to know how to dig a hole  "
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-58394/topicseen.html#msg58394



			
				Kv-super said:
			
		

> I'm not very good at math so learning all this again is scaring me! Guess I gotta toughen up and do it again



This may help,

?MATH?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109763.0

"what type of math is on the aptitude test?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106898.0

"Math questions on the test":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30895.0/nowap.html

"CFAT Math Problem Solving":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91357.0

"Not the best at math..":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107441.0

"CFAT Math + other question":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80466.0

"How does one 'relearn' math?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26449.0

What types of math are on the CFAT  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120117.0

"I suck at math (CFAT worries)":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65081.0

"If you need help in Math for the CFAT":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60947.0/nowap.html

CFAT Math
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+math&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=UKw7VojXDcKC8QeF4afwCg&gws_rd=ssl

Tutor for CFAT?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121043.0
"the thing is ive never been that great at math i think ive got an average throughout highschool of 56% in math and i am taking it for a 4th time this semester just cause but i was wondering about a tutor who could help refresh me with math that would help me on the test. Ive read all over that most of the math is a grade 10 level of math and of course that was the year i had a very unqualified teacher for math (He taught me Religion, Geography and business) so i learned basically nothing from that year as far as math goes but back to the subject if i were to get a tutor what sort of things could we build skills off of example books, practice test etc."

etc...


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2016)

:

We have a whole Web Site full of advice.  All you questions have been asked and answered hundreds of times ad nauseum.  We really get tired of LAZY people coming here and asking to be spoon fed answers to questions we have already answered so many times, in some cases only a few minutes earlier.

SOME ADVICE


USE A SEARCH ENGINE AND TYPE IN YOUR KEY WORDS.  (mariomike by the way is not a SEARCH ENGINE, but knows how to use one.)

READ WHAT YOU FIND.

IF YOU STILL HAVE QUESTIONS AFTER READING SEVERAL THREADS ON WHAT YOUR SEARCH TURNED UP, THEN START A THREAD.


TOPIC LOCKED


----------



## Kv-super (21 Feb 2016)

Hello! 

So I've been thinking of joining the reserves as I have stated in ano ther thread, but I just wanted to know a few things about it, ok here it goes.

How long does it take to finish all the training in the reserves? 

secondly once I'm finished all the training what are my options? Can I ask to be deployed somewhere (obviously canAda isn't at war right now so humanitarian work sounds like it) right away?


And thirdly could I work more then just one weekend a month and a one day a week? Could I work more? In the commercial it says that I can work as much as I want and I would love to work to the maximum amount once I'm in the reserves.

Just answer what you can, I know somewhere this has been answered and my goof head will probably find it and some angry mod will probably lock this but hey worth a try!


----------



## Loachman (21 Feb 2016)

I am not angry, but I am certainly not willing to deal with people who are too lazy to expend even the slightest amount of time researching on this Site. If your questions are not important enough to you to do this, they are certainly not important enough for anybody else to waste their valuable time answering for you. This laziness will not do you any good either trying to get into the Armed Forces, nor will it go over very well with your peers and superiors should you actually do so.

Start adapting and performing now if you want to have the slightest chance of success.

And I have merged both of your threads.


----------

